# Shipping jerky???? To Afghanistan



## tomolu5 (Feb 19, 2013)

So my cousins husbands birthday is coming up, and he is on deployment in the sandbox. Was considering going into overtime to fine tune my beef jerky making( having trouble transferring my venison skills). Once a good recipe or two or three have been hit, freeze a few pounds, pack it in a disposable cooler, with a block of dry ice, and ship it over seas. I figure a little jerky may be a welcome treat... so my questions

1. I don't really know how long it will be in transit, how long will it keep after the ice is gone(vac packed)?
2. Is this legal?
3. Any suggestions for simple recipes? I liked the ac Leggs stuff, haven't made it click with beef yet though

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 19, 2013)

NEPAS and others have done this many times, he will probably reply to this but if not shoot him a PM, I'm sure he will be willing to help out!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 19, 2013)

Transit is the wild card.  We had a friend who was stationed at a COP near the NE border with Pakistan and it usually took 3 weeks to get him stuff shipped via UPS.   Not sure if other methods were faster.  When he got moved, the address changed from the COP direct address to a general FPO and it took 5 weeks for the last package to the FPO, but he always got the packages eventually. 

His entire group just got rotated back stateside after a year over there.  Should be home in GA next week and has already asked for BBQ and the wife to make him a cake.  We are looking forward to it.

Nepas has shipped cured items over many times.  If you can make it shelf stable (usually means fermented with cure#2 and time) and vacuum pack it you are way ahead of the game.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

When my son was there and in Korea.....I shipped my fudge. I know its not meat...was afraid it would melt. It arrived just fine.


----------



## grabber (Feb 20, 2013)

I've shipped jerky to fellow employees and friends serving in Iraq and Afghanistan numerous times.  Wasn't vacuum sealed, just in a ziplock bag with as much air out as possible, no refrigeration.  Everyone made it fine, no one got sick and was much appreciated.  As long as it has a cure in it, should be fine.  Thanks for your support of our Troops.


----------



## basstronics (Feb 22, 2013)

I vacuum seal mine up and got the little silica packets like you find in jack links jerky to help keep the moisture out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2013)

I shipped vac sealed jerky and SS many time to my 2 sons in Iraq/Afghn on 7 diff deploys. On the jerky after its done its a good idea to spray it with potassium sorbate, let that dry and wrap the jerky in freezer or butcher paper then vac seal. The wrap will keep the edges of the jerky from puncturing the vac bag.

An extra treat for the soldiers i popped hot air pop corn in the box for packing material, they loved it.


----------



## sound1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pass on a Big Thank you for their service.

No problem for me either and what a welcome treat for them. Jerky is always topping the list for my son on a forward FOB without any kind of a PX very close to him.

Even where he is, the most consistant, timewise, that I have found is the flat rate priority FPO/APO boxes from the USPS. Seven days door to door. Parcel post took 3 weeks.

Legal....well...remember that pork is highly frowned upon, so anything you send.....list as BEEF jerky, Beef sausage and the like on the customs papers. I just state beef snacks and cover it all.

Nepas, I love the popcorn idea. It seems that the little things that remind them of home, means the most to them.


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I picked up 2 eye of round roasts on the way home, but have to order more seasoning for the other
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 25, 2013)

So... it cut it all up into strips
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is after 36 hours in the cure/marinade, and I dried each piece off. I cold smoked it for 6 hours yesterday with mesquite pellets in the Amnps, then let it rest overnight.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Some TBS!
this morning I lit the Amnps before leaving for work
	

		
			
		

		
	







So that's where I am, and now for my question...when I get home today, do you guys think I should crank the mes up to 150 and dry if in there, or move it into my dehydrator(cheapie, but works)? I have had great results both ways with venison, but not so much with beef...
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

Put in a BIG THANKS from me also...


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Will do guys planning on dropping a note along the lines of thanks from the guys at SMF.com

Here is he lovely sight I found when I got home
	

		
			
		

		
	







So...we have cure, we have marinade, we have 6 hours smoke, then 6-8 hours of rest, then another 6 hours of smoke. After I shut the door here I cranked her up to 120, and in about 20 minutes I'm gonna wind it up to 150. If you guys think I'm going amiss, just speak up, but so far I love the smell and texture of it, I am anxious to see how the color comes along. This is m first foray into cold smoking my jerky. Oh and by the way, I'm not running any smoke on the cooking cycle.
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay, sneak peek time...I just sampled a couple of the smaller pieces, and oh my god, could be my best jerky ever. Only  comment I have is the marinade comes through a little light. The texture is fantastic, smoke level is palatable to anybody! Hopefully the rest doesn't dry out to much as I'm hitting the sack, timer will shut it down in an hour. Qview to follow tomorrow... after I go pick up my new/used craigslist grinder!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sound1 (Feb 26, 2013)

That will be a nice treat from home. Looks great.


----------



## pakinak (Feb 26, 2013)

FWIW, sending products to Afghanistan can be done. I make a very dry jerky like cold smoked salmon. I sent some to Afghanistan via the soldier's father. It was sent without refrigeration and was well received or so I'm told.


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I got the first batch of jerky out this afternoon, think its just about right, a little bit tough on the skin. I put about a tsp of water in the zip lock with the jerky to soften the very outside layer, I will make sure it is dry before vac packing it. Flavor is very good, very very good


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2013)

You have heard from the pros!

Thank you for doing this.

But also, thank them, for me, for all they do!!!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ecomet (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom, Thank you so much for this. It was by far the best I have ever had. As soon as I cut the bag, the room was filled with the smoke smell and the crowd closed in on me. You were an instant hit and the guys are seriously asking you to send more and let them pay you for it. It is incredible—the taste, texture and cut. I was already full from dinner and I still ate a whole piece. I could not stop eating it! I plan on eating it for breakfast too. Lunch…dinner…between snacking… This was a masterpiece and extremely kind of you. I, and all the guys, are very thankful. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like the package made the trip. Ecomet, Thanks for your service and pass the message on to the others as well.  Be careful and get your A**es home safe!!


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 11, 2013)

Eric, so glad it was well received, there is a few flavors there. Now that I know how easy it is to ship, I'll make sure a little finds its way over there when I run a batch. I Appreciate the kind words. As you go through the stuff, and there is a flavor you're partial to just let me know. I couldn't accept money from you guys, the great sacrifice you and your family are making every day more than foots the bill for a few strips of beef.

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## jp61 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ecomet (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh it made it here alright.  But that is as far as it got.  As soon as I cut the bag open, guys started circling like sharks.  I almost lost a finger!


----------



## ecomet (Mar 12, 2013)

The original is where it's at.  All of it is over the top though.  It is truly the best we have ever had.  There are some serious offers coming from here.  It is a big hit.  They called it Infantry Jerky yesterday.  If you ever sell it, there's your brand name.  "Tom's Infantry Jerky".

You just made a boat load of friends.  I am going to cut into the venison with meat from another fattier animal today.  I have it sitting beside me now and I have already had two people ask me when I was going to open it.

Thanks just doesn't cover it.


----------



## idahoelkhunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Sir,

I was one of the lucky recipients of your magnificent smoked meat products that Ecomet shared. The smoked jerky is by far the best I have tasted and reminiscent of my Grand Father's smoked jerky that I so enjoyed as a child. Thank you for a little piece of smoked heaven. Collectively the entire shop has come to the conclusion that your beef recipe is indeed perfected...you are a genius my friend.

Bill


----------



## dougmays (Mar 12, 2013)

idahoelkhunter said:


> Sir,
> 
> I was one of the lucky recipients of your magnificent smoked meat products that Ecomet shared. The smoked jerky is by far the best I have tasted and reminiscent of my Grand Father's smoked jerky that I so enjoyed as a child. Thank you for a little piece of smoked heaven. Collectively the entire shop has come to the conclusion that your beef recipe is indeed perfected...you are a genius my friend.
> 
> Bill


Thank you for your service!


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bill

Thank you so much for your kind words, I really can't express my gratitude for the things you guys go through to serve this awesome country. I had no clue this stuff would be so well received! I will be making sure so more of this stuff comes your guys way, just hoping it makes the stay seem a little shorter for you guys:beer:

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------

